# Freezing smoked salmon



## theyankeesmoker (Nov 22, 2017)

Smoking some salmon and trout tomorrow. Can you freeze it afterwards? Normally it is gone in an hour, but curious.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 22, 2017)

After smoking, trout and salmon can be frozen...I do it all the time.  Not a problem.

John


----------



## maineac (Nov 23, 2017)

Personally, I think it's better after freezing so my smoked salmon is always frozen before consumed.  Leave it in the fridge overnight, then freeze.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2017)

I always freeze my lox. If there are any parasites in the fish, freezing it kills them.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2017)

When I freeze fish, I freeze it on a sheet pan...  then wrap in plastic...  the vac pack frozen...    Be sure to open the vac pack, while frozen, before thawing...


----------

